# Hardwood source - Galveston area



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I need to find a good hardwood source close to the island. I just can't seem to make time to get into Houston to swing by Clark's.


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2016)

Makes two of us, I will NOT drive to Houston right now with the construction unless it's an emergency. I just don't think there's anything close to this area. If you do find a source, please share.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I ended up ordering 7 board feet of maple and purple heart from one of the online places. Should be here Tuesday. 

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2016)

Appreciate it


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

In Dickinson there's a hardware store and lumber co. on East side of 45 on 517 .

Cant remember the name . 

You might be able to get Ideal here in town to get you some .


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*I ended up ordering 7 board feet of maple and purple heart*

Project hints????


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

End grain cutting boards. I need to smell some sawdust.

I tried Ideal, but the minimum order quantity was a lot more than I need.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

If you ever head to the Beaumont area...Acadian Harwood has a good inventory. Beats messing with the Houston road rodeos.


----------



## daddyjaxxs (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hardwood source*

The Woodshop of Texas
6001 Emmet F Loowry, Texas City
888-950-9663


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

daddyjaxxs said:


> The Woodshop of Texas
> 6001 Emmet F Loowry, Texas City
> 888-950-9663


Thanks. It looks like they specialize in reclaimed flooring and beams, and carry some new softwood like pine and cedar.

Do they carry new hardwoods?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Get your check book out if you go to The Woodshop of Texas. I have gotten prices from them a couple of times and they are VERY proud of their wood.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That reclaimed stuff is expensive.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Got the online stuff this week from Woodworkers source.com

Not too bad.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I've ordered from both these places. The quality has been good and the prices are better than Woodworkers Source.

http://www.bristolvalley.com/domestic-imported/
www.walllumber.com

My go-to place in Houston is Hardwood Products on the West Sam Houston Tollway. Not a huge variety, but good prices and they are straight-up honest on the measuring.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing the build...gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It turned out pretty good. I used Boos Magic oil for the finish.

Fun.little project.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

End grain is tough!! Are the planer knives still sharp?:smile:
Good looking c-board!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ha! I didn't try to plane the end grain. I did all my milling with the grain and used a belt sander to get the surface flush. Then worked my way from 80 to 180 with an orbital sander. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Good work. Very nice.


----------

